# [SOLVED] Google Security Certificate Expired



## Rob40 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have checked my computer time.
I have removed my firewall software
when i go to goolge i get this Website's security certificate expired. 
Does anyone have a fix.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Google Security Certificate Expired*

A possibility...check that your system date/time are correct.

What application are you using when you see this message?


----------



## Rob40 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Google Security Certificate Expired*

thanks i fixed it. It was need a host file reset. I found it on Microsoft website that fixed it.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Google Security Certificate Expired*

Great, thanks for letting us know.


----------

